# New job today!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes i know i know, i have another new job. I chopa nd change a lot at the moment. I am now working at reception at my college. SO anyone who calls my university is likely to get me (shock horror) answering the phone!I'm quite nervous so wish me luck!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Which college is it if you don't mind me asking!?Good luck anyway


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

i private messaged you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, congradulations.







Its always nerve racking when you start a new job. Okay, now l can call the reception and ask for the list of upcoming wild frat parties.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

you can if you want! lol. JOhn754 says he's going to. I hope he does't start talking to someone that isn't me!







It went ok actually. Bit scary though. i had no idea what to say when someone came and asked me a question. I was like, er...hold on a second and i'll get Paul for you.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Glad it didn't go too badly!!It can always be a bit scary at first especially when the people asking you the questions seem to know a lot more than you anyway!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Spliffington,Is the University in London? To add further confusion...in my phone directory it lists the country code for Britian which is 44 AND 2 city codes for London which is 171 & 181. You'll have to forgive me for my lack of knowledge.







I've never in my life have made an international call.







I want to be absolutely sure that I place the call properly. Phone book's instructions:How to make an international call from the USA to another country.Direct dialed calls.Dial 011 + country code (44) + city code (171 or 181) + telephone number (020xxxx3400).This really gets confusing.







I wonder if it is just as difficult to call the USA from Britian?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You have got an old telephone book! LOL.Right, using an imaginary number.You would dial:004420839167850044 is the code to dial into UK.208 in the london code. I wrote down (0)208 because that i what i dial when i call london.3916785 is the rest of the phone number, 391 being the code for the town and 6785 being our number. LOL. It is confusing. Oh, maybe is isn't 0044 then, you have written down there 01144, i have no idea. from Europe dialling home i dial 0044 208 391 6785.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

My phonebook is current,however Verizon,my local telephone company's info is no doubt outdated. Thanks for the correction.







From the USA to ANY other country throughout the world,we first have to dial 011. I get it now. This is how it's done from the USA: International access code: 011Country code: 44City code: 208Telephone number: 391-6785End result: 011 + 44 + 208 + 3916785Whew!!From England you most likely have to first dial an access code for international calls followed by the country code. Those numbers I don't know. Then afterwards,you would first dial the 3-digit area code followed by a 7-digit phone number. For example: 610-356-1234 (Imaginary phone number)Area code: 610Local exchange: 356Individual's number: 1234End result: Int'l code + country code + 610-356-1234We use dashes here to separate our specific numbers.Have I confused you?


----------

